

The Global American Dream - bodegajed
http://brandonpearce.com/2011/09/global-american-dream/

======
ginzasparrow
'Interestingly, one word I didn’t see mentioned at all throughout the survey
was “freedom.” To me, this is what the American Dream is all about, and is in
large part what the country’s first immigrants found so appealing'

Yes, I'm sure that's what african immigrants were thinking when they stepped
off their boats.

